# Automatically pushing full-res shots to numerous iOS devices



## ahsanford (Jan 2, 2014)

All,

I've recently picked up one of the new retina display iPads, and despite the large capacity, Apple still has maintained the silly Photostream rules -- so images pushed to my phone and iPad from my desktop are limited to 2048x1536. But I now have a terrific tablet display with a fairly quick processor, so I'd like to show full-resolution shots on it. I sync'd an entire album in full res (yeah, with a cable) as a test and, as expected, it looks so much better than the default Photostream resolution.

Everything I have is in the Apple ecosystem, and iPhoto is still my primary repository for shots. So I have the option to sync whole albums, but that's a cable/manual/micromanage-y job. My ideal preferred 'push' workflow would be...

1) Shoot pictures

2) Process / store photos on the home computer

3) Selectively push my best rated shots in full resolution to [my Photostream] -- right now I just grab everything over a certain rating (at the time of processsing) and drag them into Photostream and that's that

4) Automatically pull them down on other iOS devices in full resolution -- *this is what I can't do now*

I used the "[my Photostream]" above as it doesn't _have_ to be Photostream. I'd consider another tool like photostream if it was as simple as listed above and could net me full-resolution shots.

So I am looking for options, hopefully yielding a slick solution that doesn't need great babysitting. Bonus points if I can keep everything (on the desktop side) in iPhoto -- I really don't want to leave that world for a host of reasons.

Thanks!

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 10, 2014)

Bump

(any ideas, gang?)


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Bump
> 
> (any ideas, gang?)



Final bump. Anyone?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 12, 2014)

Lightroom can do that, it is called "Publish Services" and you can push any sized file to anything, even RAW files to iPad 1's. The key for iPad/iOS devices is to publish to a folder and have the device sync with that folder. iPhoto is a POS as soon as you want to do anything outside the very tiny box that is the Apple comfort zone.

http://www.slrlounge.com/school/publishing-images-to-facebook-and-other-online-services-from-the-lightroom-4-a-z-training-dvd-episode-31


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Lightroom can do that, it is called "Publish Services" and you can push any sized file to anything, even RAW files to iPad 1's. The key for iPad/iOS devices is to publish to a folder and have the device sync with that folder. iPhoto is a POS as soon as you want to do anything outside the very tiny box that is the Apple comfort zone.
> 
> http://www.slrlounge.com/school/publishing-images-to-facebook-and-other-online-services-from-the-lightroom-4-a-z-training-dvd-episode-31



Much obliged. Will read up.

- A


----------



## McBrad (Feb 13, 2014)

Check out Dropbox.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2014)

McBrad said:


> Check out Dropbox.



I use Dropbox now. but not for photostream-like pushing. I use it as a repository to share full-res shots with friends.

Is there a 'push' setup that will automatically download on to my iOS devices, or do I need to manually pull those shots down to my iPad?

Thx,
A


----------

